# SOS Animated Haunt for 2011



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Our fully animated haunt with over 25 home made animated props and 3 projections. We've chosen to not have actors and instead rely totally on animated props that we build ourselves. Most of the props and scenes are controlled by Picaxe micro controllers I've built which allow us great flexibility at a very low cost.
My wife's one restriction is no blood and guts so we go for a blend of Pirate's of the Caribbean and Haunted Mansion.
Thanks to everyone here for all the great ideas and tutorials that helped us put our haunt together and added to the enjoyment of over 400 TOT's this year.






Our Party Photo Op

Here is the photo op we had set up in the Pirate portion of our display for our party. It was a big hit and was the first thing you saw as you entered the back yard. Looked especially great when lit with the black lights which the picture doesn't show.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very cool!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, now thats a cool one, Halstaff, I like it a lot!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Jaws!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments. The photo op was a big hit at the party.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Building all this was a blast but where am I supposed to store it all?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^You need to build a haunted shed now


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice! Love the pirate scene and the wiggling fish skeletons. The whole thing is awesome!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

halstaff said:


> Building all this was a blast but where am I supposed to store it all?


Hahhahaaa!! The Haunter's Dilemma!!

I feel your pain.


----------



## The Red Skull (Dec 23, 2010)

Excellent haunt!! Top notch!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW fantastic job. I remember seeing some of the preview photos you posted. Great to see how they all fitted together. Storage???? What's that? LOL


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Super Haunt!!! Really like the dark red candles with cobwebbed skulls (I may have to make some of those for next year's haunt) and I also like the wriggling fish skeletons. Nicely done.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Very nice and I really like the SOS name.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

excellent video of you Home Haunt!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
The pressure is on though to come up with new props to take it up another notch. I need to check out everyone's haunts and get some fresh ideas.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks awesome! I like the guy in the front wriggling out of the ground. I would have opted for a photo opt with the beer wench!


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Really awesome.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

That was a joy to watch...great collection of animatronics, your haunt would be a joy to experience in person.


----------

